# Bathing



## Dallen33 (Feb 14, 2009)

Whats the best way to bathe a tegu


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 14, 2009)

Luke warm water up to the tegus shoulders but no higher. Always keep a close eye on him/her.

Spencer


----------



## Dallen33 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks...he'll be getting his (well we know know if its a he or she) first bath probably tomorrow. We've had him a week today and hes already crawling into our hands when we go into his tank.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 14, 2009)

PinkPunisher said:


> Luke warm water up to the tegus shoulders but no higher. Always keep a close eye on him/her.
> 
> Spencer



Spencer is correct, however tegus are great swimmers, it is still best to keep the water where they can touch the bottom and keep a close eye on them.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 14, 2009)

Chances are he won't be to fond of it at first. I usually don't give my tegus baths unless there is some stuck shed on the toes or tail. It isn't really required but it is useful to make sure they are always hydrated. 

Spencer


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 17, 2009)

my tegu is not to fond of baths either but loves to get under the running water from the shower head. when tegs are small put in the sink its less water and not as stress for them i think.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 17, 2009)

Our Tegu's love baths! They fall asleep!


----------



## COWHER (Feb 17, 2009)

I put maybe half the tub full of water and then i put a few flat rocks on one end of the tub so she can rest. she will swim laps around the rocks and then go rest for a bit then she'll jump off in to the water again and swim around. she will try to climb the sides when she wants out but I usually take her out before that due to the fact that the water starts getting cool.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 17, 2009)

Mine loves baths, I cover about half the body with warm water for 15-20min.


----------



## Dallen33 (Feb 17, 2009)

good to know...guess i wont know if he likes it until i give it a try!


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 17, 2009)

he/she will more than likely be a bit freaked out at first since its a new experience, as in literally freakout and run around trying to climb out (thats what I experienced), but they calm down and you can put your hand in there to ensure them that your there and that they are safe, I used to put mine in for a bit then pick him up for a bit to show him that hes not in there forever and that hes ok, then put him back in. Now he loves them and will just lounge out and stretch his legs and close his eyes...not to mention its an excellent source of hydration if your tegu isnt much of a water drinker.


----------

